# Need Opinion on moderators actions.



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

I read here http://wiki.furaffinity.net/index.php?title=SA that one can dispute actions through the fa forums though I haven't seen an offical area. So I hope this is the area to do so if not then I don't mind it being moved to the proper location as long as I know where it was moved to so I can locate this tread again.

A bunch of pictures was removed from my user page. The first bunch was of my work area, which I seen other artist do post alot. For me im not an artist im a musican so my work area is more like a home studio. I have several instruments and so forth and I was showing my set up. 

I seen other do this with there paint brushes, there computer and there stylus pads here on fa many times before so Im not shure why the mods decided to delete that from my gallery.. 

Second other than music I do 3d art. All of that was deleted. Now I know for fact that 3d art isn't banned from fa so why was all of that deleted I do not know. Of course my 3d modles were of aircraft and other inanimate objects. The mod claimed it was because the screenshot included the browser bar??? 

Honestly I don't know what a browser bar is and I did ask for him to clairify and I found out he was talking about the "Task bar" the same bar the start button is and the time.

Now why was my picture deleted for someting like that ?? One that isn't hurting anything and 2 if that was the only reason why did he not just warn me to edit the picture and resumit instead of deleting it?

Because everything was deleted I lost all my feedback, user comments, veiws, favs etc..

Not something I wanted. I had these pictures in my gallery for more that 2-3 years. That is right years. and just now a mod walks by?

What is so Ironinc is that this happens right at the same time that one of my works was viciouly attacked by a troll. 

I ran websites before and I know that if you don't catch something as soon as it happens then most likely you wont catch it unless it it flagged by someone else.. 

I wouldn't doubt that my stuff was flagged but even though. I don't find it right after 3 years to delete something when it could of been resolved in a better manner. Especially since I never had any issues with the mods/admins ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> Second other than music I do 3d art. All of that was deleted. Now I know for fact that 3d art isn't banned from fa so why was all of that deleted I do not know. Of course my 3d modles were of aircraft and other inanimate objects. The mod claimed it was because the screenshot included the browser bar???


 
I've a horrible feeling one of the inactive admins suddenly rose from their slumber.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you have any external links to the stuff that got deleted?

Like, can you upload them to photobucket or something, or do you have a DA, etc?

Knowing what got deleted could help in determining why, for us helpful users.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

It was Surgat   I belive since he pmed me with the title of a few of my pics and said that it was removed. But he didn't even mention my 3d art being removed untill I replied back mentioning for what reason was it removed.

Im looking for any input for I don't know if I would even be allowed to sumit pictures or 3d art anymore.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

You'd need to upload an example of the deleted content to somewhere like Photobucket so that we can evaluate if said admin was acting correctly or not.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2011)

1. It would help if you linked to your FA account so we know why the images were taken down.

We only have your side of the story, and almost always during these disputes they're not the only side.

2. It helps to see if you have what content you posted somewhere like imageshack or photobucket so we can see the types of violations you're talking about. (But please make sure you follow those sites guidelines of acceptable content so they don't get removed too).

Also, just because it sits idle for two years doesn't mean it's not an AUP violation. It's an AUP violation that went *unnoticed/unreported*. So please consider that before making that an argument. 

It is also the user's responsibility to know when AUP changes occur in case it affects the content in your gallery. 

We are sorry to hear you're upset over the issue but you need to supply more information so we can make a determination as to what occurred.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Do you have any external links to the stuff that got deleted?
> 
> Like, can you upload them to photobucket or something, or do you have a DA, etc?
> 
> Knowing what got deleted could help in determining why, for us helpful users.


 
Sadly no.. I only uploaded thouse pics here on FA. I still though have them on my HD.. I'll see if perhaps I can locate another site to upload to..


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> Sadly no.. I only uploaded thouse pics here on FA. I still though have them on my HD.. I'll see if perhaps I can locate another site to upload to..


 
http://photobucket.com/
http://tinypic.com/


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> It was Surgat   I belive



Phew!


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums...otobucket.com/albums/i354/RedReynart/&offer=y

All the pictures here the first 3 was the 3d modle I actruly was making for someone else on fa.

And my user name on the main site is the same as here RedReynart.


----------



## Browder (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums...otobucket.com/albums/i354/RedReynart/&offer=y
> 
> All the pictures here the first 3 was the 3d modle I actruly was making for someone else on fa.
> 
> And my user name on the main site is the same as here RedReynart.


 
It's just redirecting me back to the forums. Try to upload it to another url.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 9, 2011)

Browder said:


> It's just redirecting me back to the forums. Try to upload it to another url.


 
http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i354/RedReynart/

His URL got messed up.


----------



## Corto (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/RedReynart
Here's the bloody link to your profile. 
Also your link is messed up, it send me back to this page instead of photobucket.
EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i354/RedReynart/ <.< this one seems to work I hope it works ..


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, _technically_ screenshots of programs are not allowed. Why not just render a wire?


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Well, _technically_ screenshots of programs are not allowed. Why not just render a wire?


 
*Screenshots* - Screenshots are not permitted. This includes websites, desktops, applications, games (console, PC) or film.
_*Exception*:_ Interface designers may upload screenshots of websites or interfaces they have made so long as they are complete, original designs, use their own work (no copyright material) AND the screenshot does not include portions of the computer or browser interface.  

=/ I did read teh exception and they are all original... but I guess it was the one little thing the Task bar that made it so wrong ... Even so why not let me just edit the picture instead of deleting it?


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Uh
you didn't _make the interface you screencapped_. You're not an interface designer.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> *Screenshots* - Screenshots are not permitted. This includes websites, desktops, applications, games (console, PC) or film.
> _*Exception*:_ Interface designers may upload screenshots of websites or interfaces they have made so long as they are complete, original designs, use their own work (no copyright material) AND the screenshot does not include portions of the computer or browser interface.
> 
> =/ I did read teh exception and they are all original... but I guess it was the one little thing the Task bar that made it so wrong ... Even so why not let me just edit the picture instead of deleting it?


 
I'm pretty sure you weren't making a website or interface, so the exception is moot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm looking at your user history and a lot of these violations are screenshot and collections violations. 

The item collections are definite violation, the site really isn't intended to be your snapshot blog, but rather actual photography. These were done to merely show off collections and are not in compliance with the AUP.

I am however looking at your 3d model screenshots, and I need to see if I can find out more information. Aden btw, thanks, good question why all the flooding of screencaps and not wireframe products. 

A user can similarly violating AUP by posting 20 screencaps of some artwork they're working on but like "pencil by pencil" of a single piece when one can effectively make a collage tutorial on it.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm pretty sure you weren't making a website or interface, so the exception is moot.



How is one suposed to show off a modle then? When it is the program that renders it?

I see people that have tutorials all the time and the interface is showing most of the time.. Especially for photoshop and Gimp ..  

They really are picky aren't they..


----------



## Xenke (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> How is one suposed to show off a modle then? When it is the program that renders it?
> 
> I see people that have tutorials all the time and the interface is showing most of the time.. Especially for photoshop and Gimp ..
> 
> They really are picky aren't they..


 
Crop the screenshot.

Simple as that.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking at the images..

Your musical instruments fall under the Photobucket Policy, or Things I Own - which means that uploading them is against the rules.

As for the 3D modeling, as the program interface itself is being shown as well, they count as screenshots. If you wanted to render some images and stitch them together, they should be fine.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm looking at your user history and a lot of these violations are screenshot and collections violations.
> 
> I am however looking at your 3d model screenshots, and I need to see if I can find out more information. Aden btw, thanks, good question why all the flooding of screencaps and not wireframe products.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

RedReynart said:


> How is one suposed to show off a modle then? When it is the program that renders it?


 
*Model*.

Now that that's out of the way, your 3D package does not have a rendering function? You got ripped off, man.

The problem is not the quality of the models or their presentation, _it's that you took a screenshot of the program interface and slapped it up on FA_. Either render your model or crop the program's interface out of the screenshots. It is very simple.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes but most tutorials are shown to demonstrate something.

Can you explain what you're demonstrating in your screenshots?


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Crop the screenshot.
> 
> Simple as that.



XD If I could of just edited the pictures, why couldn't I just of been told to do so instead of it being deleted... =/ it doesn't feel so right. especially when you lose all that feed back the pics originaly got.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a solution.

What's done is done, instead of arguing about it when you had an AUP violation...take your time, edit the pictures and crop them and resubmit.

I think this would be a productive and ideal option in my opinion.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

All the modles were made with Gmax. No it doesn't have a Rendering function. Its a free 3d modling program made by Discreet -now Autodesk. It came free on my Flight Simulator 2004 CD and still can be found free from TurboSquid.

The purpose of the program was to allow modders to easily create 3d modles and import them into your favorite games In this case all the modles shown here I imported strait into FS2004 as scenery objects and vehicles.

With the first 3 modling pics of the airplane it was more of a comission the Ship was more on how to add in veihicles to fs2004 and the last ones of Stonehendge was of how to add in scenery objects By converting objects into .Sdks.


----------



## Browder (Feb 9, 2011)

I am not  Mainsite Staff but Double-posting will not endear me to you here. If you have more to say please edit your  post. I am merging your responses.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Here's a solution.
> 
> What's done is done, instead of arguing about it when you had an AUP violation...take your time, edit the pictures and crop them and resubmit.
> 
> I think this would be a productive and ideal option in my opinion.


 
That is all I can do but at the least now I know what was the problem and how to avoid repeating it.. 
What I hate is when actions are taken and it leaves the user clueless on esactly why. =/ Well now I know ..


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Again, I emphasize the correct spelling: *models*.

I'm sorry that your submissions were taken down, but they were outside of the AUP (which you should have read more carefully). I do agree, however, that a user should be given an opportunity to edit their own submissions or at least a more specific reason why they were taken down.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Again, I emphasize the correct spelling: *models*.
> 
> I'm sorry that your submissions were taken down, but they were outside of the AUP (which you should have read more carefully). I do agree, however, that a user should be given an opportunity to edit their own submissions or at least a more specific reason why they were taken down.


 
Its all the terminology that seems to of got me here.. It become's comfusing as I defined it one way and they another.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2011)

Since the user's problem was addressed, and a solution was given, there is no more need for this to continue.

Closing thread.


----------

